# dov'e' il device mixer??

## kevinlux

Salve a tutti....ho una sblive e uso alsa. l'audio funziona correttamente e riesco a settare

tutti i volumi con alsamixergui e kmix sotto kde.

purtroppo quando uso programmi come kdetv e tvtime un messaggio mi dice

che non e' disponibile /dev/mixer e che quindi non si possono settare i volumi.

Ho provato a cercare e effettivamente ne /dev/mixer ne /dev/dsp esistono.

Dov'e' il device corretto da dare in pasto a tvtime??

----------

## .:chrome:.

dipende dai moduli che hai caricato.

posta il tuo /etc/modules.d/alsa

----------

## kevinlux

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> dipende dai moduli che hai caricato.
> 
> posta il tuo /etc/modules.d/alsa

 

i driver alsa non li ho compilati come moduli ma sono statici nel kernel.

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma... hai usato alsaconf?

----------

## kevinlux

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma... hai usato alsaconf?

 

alsaconf mi dice che non trova nessuna card pci o pnp  :Neutral: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kevinlux wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ma... hai usato alsaconf? 
> 
> alsaconf mi dice che non trova nessuna card pci o pnp 

 

è possibile che il modulo non sia stato caricato?

----------

## kevinlux

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *kevinlux wrote:*    *k.gothmog wrote:*   ma... hai usato alsaconf? 
> 
> alsaconf mi dice che non trova nessuna card pci o pnp  
> 
> è possibile che il modulo non sia stato caricato?

 

purtroppo non ho moduli e' tutto in monolitico la parte relativa a alsa e emuk101!!

----------

## adam_z

PREMETTO: sono nuovo e quindi potrei dire una caxxata.

ma /dev/snd mi sembra che non esista più, prova con /dev/sound o altro nome simile (guarda dentro /dev tutti i nomi che potrebbero riferirsi all'audio).

----------

## Peach

scusa, ma non dovresti editare questa parte? Hai seguito la guida ufficiale di gentoo alla configurazione di ALSA ?

```

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

```

----------

